# CM, estrogen and evening primrose oil



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi all,

This is a bit of an embarrassing question.   Sorry for too much info in advance. I noticed my CM was not the right consistency back in Dec/Jan, I thought it was because I'd taken clomid. So I checked online and starting taking evening primrose, Robitussin and using preseed. However, more CM was produced but worse quality (months after clomid). :-(
A few months ago I read the estrogen dominance can cause CM issues and not to take EP if you are estrogen dominant. I believe I am estrogen dominant since I have a 5mm fibroid, fibrocystic breasts, pre -AF spotting and PMT. I've switched to taking maca and avoiding estrogen dominant food. PMT is better, no spotting last month but I still don't produce perfect CM (although great improvement).

Anyone else had this issue and got pregnant, or managed to resolve the problem? If so, how? My consultant said it is not an issue. 

Thanks,
x


----------



## mamochka (May 23, 2013)

Deedee - when I was researching this issue for myself (polyp and poly cystic breasts) I realized that apart from food changes you also need to help yr liver metabolize estrogens and for this you need to help liver to detoxify. Once you do that maybe can go back to EP as it was the only thing that helped to increase my CM. Make sure you only take it until ov. M


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for that. I am working on a liver detox. Although suspect it will take a hit when I go on holiday next week (gluten free in Spain might be a challenge).  

x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ladies, you may find some useful information here on these threads in relation to fertility boosting supplements and foods http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0

Best wishes 
Sheila


----------



## Delia12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Poor circulation to reproductive organs, hormonal imbalance and fertility medication containing hormones can alter the quality of CM. Drinking plenty of fluids and green tea might also help to improve CM quality. Licorice root, red clover, marshmallow root are few other herbs that are demulcent and are supportive of mucous membrane function.

You may consider taking a complete omega supplement which contains omega 3, 6 and 9. Essential fatty acids help to regulate hormones and increase egg white cervical mucus, which is needed to help the sperm reach the egg. Hope it helps.


----------

